# im kinda confused



## mcp9 (Apr 23, 2009)

this cold smoking cheese confused me.  you are just smoking but with a small fire that doesnt get hot?  does the cheese not melt?


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 23, 2009)

well ya really want no heat at all, and it will start to melt above 80°-100° all you want to do is impart the smoke flavor without cooking it.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 23, 2009)

exactly what dan said, you want the smallest fire you can get (some just use 1, 2 or 3 briquettes) and you want that fire as far away from the cheese as possible, but you want the cheese in the line of the smoke.

i use a little chief for smoking cheese - they have a "cool-box" technique that works great.


----------



## azrocker (Apr 23, 2009)

I use my big kahuna or I build a fire in a corner away from the cooker in my offset. It doesn't take a lot of smoke for cheese.


----------



## wutang (Apr 23, 2009)

You want a fire that will burn clean and produce smoke but not a large enough fire that it will generate a lot of heat. I did a cheese smoke not too long ago.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=74843

There is a pic in there of the fire. Just like what was mentioned, you are imparting smoke flavor but not cooking/melting the cheese. Give it a shot. I made smokey nachos out of the pepperjack and made a pizza with the smoked mozzerella. I just snacked on the colby and the cheddar. It was good stuff.


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 23, 2009)

In my GOSM, I turn the gas off & use about 3-4 pieces of lump.  Lean a couple chunks against the lump to produce smoke.  Keep a careful eye on the temps...My usually peaks at 90* and then goes down from there.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

I use my little smokehouse and go for a temperature of 65 degrees. It's like cold smoked bacon, you don't want to cook it, just add flavor.


----------



## nemisportsman (May 10, 2009)

I have a Big Chief that I don't ever use any more....but would really like to hear more about this. Maybe I can get some use out of it?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 10, 2009)

nemi - 

in my opinion, the little and big chief smokehouses are perfect for smoking cheese because of their relatively now heat out put. when using the "cool box technique (described in the instructions) they work perfectly for smoking cheese and other things that require low heat. i also use mine for fish and have had excellent reults. i've tried jerky, sausages etc. and have done well with these as well - i haven't tried much with bigger or different types of meats, yet ~

here's a downloadable .pdf document that you can click on and save to your computer (and also print out):

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/up...ief_smoker.pdf

they are written for the little chief, but will work for the big chief as well, of course!

as for smoking cheese, here are a few links to my experiences:

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo....asp?TID=14534

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo....asp?TID=14599

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo....asp?TID=15855

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo....asp?TID=15944


read those and if you have any specific questions, let me know ~ as far as i am concered, a person can get a lot of use out of the "chief" smokers if they use them as designed and do not try to use them for hot smoking or smoke cooking, which is something different.

good luck!

ron


----------



## dreamer (Jun 7, 2009)

I had two that I sold for 5 bucks. Wishen I hadnt now.


----------

